# DIY light tent, low budget



## Compaq (Jul 5, 2012)

I've been annoyed by looking at the shots I take of razors. When I buy an old DE razor, I take pics before and after the cleaning. I've just put an A4 white paper on the ground and shot with available light. So, I glanced over a guide, and went to buy what I needed earlier today:

- one box, 20kr
- white sheet, non-stretch 200kr
- thick piece of paper for the backdrop, one white and one black, 40kr

I also needed a sharp knife, a pair of scissors and some tape.

First, I cut holes in the box. Three for light, and one for the opening. There was no top on this box, so I just leave that as it is.



IMG_0711[1] by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


Then I measure by eye how large pieces of sheet I needed for the holes, and cut them.



IMG_0712[1] by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


After taping these on the box itself. I then inserted the backdrop into the box, and voila, the whole thing is practically done. 



IMG_0713[1] by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


The only thing missing is light. I just took some of the lamps home and put them where I wanted them. These don't omit white light, so suppose I need to do some colour correcting in PS. It's not hard to get white lighted bulbs, though.




IMG_0715[1] by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




IMG_0716[1] by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr





And that's my new light tent. I reckon my pics of razors will be better lighted from now on, even if this doesn't give me the best results available  It cost me in total of 260kr, which equals out to about £29 / $44. I'm not sure if I could buy a new one for that price. If I could, then what the heck, I had fun making this anyway 

Some test shots will follow in another thread.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 5, 2012)

Perhaps not as cheap, but more durable, use PVC pipe for the frame.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 5, 2012)

This one will last years if I handle it with great care. You gotta love your equipment 

But you're probably right


----------



## unpopular (Jul 5, 2012)

I built this about 10 years back. Cost like $25

No Money? Get PVC Pipe! - Photo.net Lighting Equipment and Techniques Forum


----------



## Compaq (Jul 5, 2012)

What sort of contraption am I looking at?

I actually thought about, when making this, that maybe I should upgrade the framing at some point. When this one breaks, I'll be sure to check out more sturdy material


----------



## unpopular (Jul 5, 2012)

LOL. It's a scrim, used to diffuse natural light


----------



## Compaq (Jul 5, 2012)

Ohh, neat  10 years ago? That's a long time for those PVC legs!


----------



## unpopular (Jul 5, 2012)

lol. I lost it in a move. But i am sure it'd hold up.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 6, 2012)

Diffuse natural light? How great is the effect indoors? Or is it made for sunny outdoor shots?


----------



## unpopular (Jul 6, 2012)

You could use it indoors I guess, or with artificial light. But it's really intended for outdoors.


----------



## Compaq (Aug 28, 2012)

Soo, I forgot my cheaply light tent back home, and I want a new one. These PVC tubes seem sturdy, so I'm planning on buying those. I just need to make a quick draft of dimensions, what parts I'll need and so on.

Initiate sketching!


----------



## Compaq (Aug 28, 2012)

Okay. So I've drawn a sketch. I don't have much experience in sizes here, so I've set the dimensions to 60x50x40 cm. I know need an overly large tent, just to shoot stuff as small cameras, digital setup, DE razors or shaving brushes, other things I might sell.
I'm not too sure how sheets of paper would fit in the current dimensions. Worst case scenario is I'll need to buy a bigger piece of paper than I need, and cut it.

I'll need 8 three-way "forks" for each corner. I'm not sure how large these will be, so I haven't considered the length of each leg in the following assumption.
Based on already mentioned dimensions, I will need 6 meters of PVC tubes MINUS what the forks will contribute to the dimensions. These calculations are based on that I can fit the tubes inside the forks, without any linking pieces. I've done a quick search, and I think the price per meter if very low, so I don't think this will cost me much.

I will also need sheets of white/black paper + some white fabrics for the walls and roof. Lastly, I should have colour neutral lights (white light). I'm not sure how much that will cost. If I get powerful bulbs, maybe I could just buy some inexpensive table lamps or something?

Suggestions wrt lighting?


----------



## Buckster (Aug 28, 2012)

Rather than paper for the diffusion panels, try this: Amazon.com: 62&#39;&#39; Wide Nylon Rip Stop White Fabric By The Yard: Arts, Crafts & Sewing


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 28, 2012)

Compaq said:


> Okay. So I've drawn a sketch. I don't have much experience in sizes here, so I've set the dimensions to 60x50x40 cm. I know need an overly large tent, just to shoot stuff as small cameras, digital setup, DE razors or shaving brushes, other things I might sell.
> I'm not too sure how sheets of paper would fit in the current dimensions. Worst case scenario is I'll need to buy a bigger piece of paper than I need, and cut it.
> 
> I'll need 8 three-way "forks" for each corner. I'm not sure how large these will be, so I haven't considered the length of each leg in the following assumption.
> ...


Do you have a budget? For enough power AND color neutral you are talking some bucks. Especially if heat is a consideration. 
How about a couple of speedlites? The cheaper yongnuo's should be more than adequate for this and a trigger setup. Price should come in around $100.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 28, 2012)

Buckster said:


> Rather than paper for the diffusion panels, try this: Amazon.com: 62&#39;&#39; Wide Nylon Rip Stop White Fabric By The Yard: Arts, Crafts & Sewing


Most craft stores have something CLOSE to rip stop for lining fabrics and it's CHEAP AS HELL!


----------



## unpopular (Aug 28, 2012)

I used heavy drafting vellum, but ripstop would be a much cheaper alternative.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 28, 2012)

I found a nice clearance tent online for 12 bux, otherwise i was going the PVC route


----------



## unpopular (Aug 28, 2012)

The nice thing about PVC is you could build one big enough to walk into, but breaks down into something you can store in your garage!

Actually, a walk in light tent would be kind of cool... gears spinning now....


----------



## Compaq (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm having trouble finding three way pvc fittings online in norway...

Flash vs cont. lighting???


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 29, 2012)

Flash delivers all of the light's power in that quick burst of light. If a flash is delivering 100W of light it's done in that small fraction of a second. Your shutter can open and close quickly. Most cameras sync somewhere around to 1/250 of a second. It delivers a lot more light at one time.

Continuous lighting delivers it's power over one full second. In order for you to get 100W of continuous light your shutter has to be open for the full second. It is also hot. There are cool continuous lights now, but they are rather SPENDY. In order to get the same amount of light in your camera at 1/250 of a second you'd have to have somewhere near 100 continuous 100w bulbs.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a 60W florescent fixture which outputs an absolutely HUGE amount of light with a moderate amount of heat, it cost me like $50 plus a household switch, switch housing and a pigtail to plug it in, but lumensecond per lumensecond, flash gear is still much less expensive.


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 29, 2012)

Not to derail the thread but :  It's good to know I'm not the only DE user here  48/49 SS is my daily razor. 

I've thought about making something like this.  I've seen plans for making something similar using foam core boards for 5 sides and then bouncing light in.  I don't know it would compare in cost, but its another way of achieving similar results


----------

